# 92 Compact years made ???



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking at buying a new 92 compact and it comes with 13 round mags. The problem is I live in NY and can only have 10 rounders unless preban. I know the compact hasnt been made in a number of years. What were the years of production on the compact?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know if anyone knows that to a certainty... It is my understanding that it was never discontinued completely in Italy, it just didnt get imported in many, many years


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

looks like it does not matter anyways. I ordered one from buds this morning and it comes with the 13 rounders. My ffl was just gonna take the mags and give me the gun and i'll buy some of the 10 rounders. Well buds wont even ship it regardless and canceled my order. im on the phone with them and its like arguing with a 2 year old.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CDNN does sell 10 rounders for the compact 92FS for like $14.99 each. But yea, they won't even ship the gun to states that ban mags over 10 rounds.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Compact L (1992–) Shorter barrel, slide, and more compact frame (13-round magazine capacity). Compact Type M (1992–) Similar to the Compact L, but has a slimmer grip that accepts only a single stacked 8-round magazine.

According to my research Shipwreck is right; first production was in 1992 and they are still being produced somewhere.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. As of right now the problem has been solved. Found a guy on GB with a new one and was OK taking the mags out before shipping. So I have a 92 compact on the way.

What should I expect? This was a ohh I like this gun kind of sale. I like and have held the 92 full size but always liked the smaller guns plus they seem to fit me better being 5'7" and smaller hands. Once I heard there was a smaller version I had to have it. Next on the list is a 84 and a 87.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

You will enjoy the 92 Compact.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 92 compacts are sweet. I snagged two of them, and I am glad I did. 13 round mag supplies have dried up, except for the $40 price from Beretta USA. And, there aren't many left on the shelves now...


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> The 92 compacts are sweet. I snagged two of them, and I am glad I did. 13 round mag supplies have dried up, except for the $40 price from Beretta USA. And, there aren't many left on the shelves now...


Those compacts are really nice. I wish i could have the 13 rounders but 10 isnt that bad in this case. Not even worth hunting down pre bans for the outrageous price to get 3 extra rounds.

This compact outta keep my stoeger cougar 8045 company nicely. Just picked that up yesterday and with it a nice used cz 75 compact in 40.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, in your situation with the mag restrictions, I wouldn't bother either. 10 rounds are enough


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't imagine living in a state with asinine firearms restrictions. 

Life is too short to be a prisoner in your own state. :watching:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> I can't imagine living in a state with asinine firearms restrictions.
> 
> Life is too short to be a prisoner in your own state. :watching:


Yea man I hope things change in the next few years...if not I'm outta here while I'm young enough to


----------

